

Startup Quote: Omar Hamoui, founder, AdMob - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2447295970

======
stingraycharles
I don't like these quick one-line quotes, especially when they're bold
statements without explanation.

Why is this quote true? Isn't building an identity in the mind of the
consumers one of the basic marketing rules, and doesn't that imply that you
need to focus on what you're good at, on how you're different than your
competition?

------
raychancc
If you define yourself by how you differ from the competition, you’re probably
in trouble.

\- Omar Hamoui (@omarh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2447295970>

